# Green Lantern in October



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

The Previews magazine that comic stores use to order product had a new issue released today that shows the Green Lantern model kit as hitting stores this October. Often, but not always, model kits can arrive at your LHS up to a month sooner than at comic stores. Happy modeling!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I must assume that the Bela Lugosi kit should be out soon. In the David Skal's excellent book, Hollywood Gothic, pictures of the stage Dracula, in which the kit is based on, is wearing heavy make up. Make up for the stage is different than the movies, I wonder if anyone will this kit in that manner. I can see the aftermarket pieces now, the medalion for one.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

apls said:


> I must assume that the Bela Lugosi kit should be out soon. In the David Skal's excellent book, Hollywood Gothic, pictures of the stage Dracula, in which the kit is based on, is wearing heavy make up. Make up for the stage is different than the movies, I wonder if anyone will this kit in that manner. I can see the aftermarket pieces now, the medalion for one.


Ummm, what.. youok... youare... um... greendracula, not... um... you do know that, well.. this, geeze, the thing is... well, wow... wow.. ok, um Bela Lugosi, yah.. Bela, well... he was never a Green Lantern.. ya know?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I mentioned the Lugosi kit because it is part of the October release as well, in time for Chiller Theatre.


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

geoffdude said:


>


That is a very interesting combination costume!

"OMIGOD, IT'S THE DREADED . . . . DRACULANTERN!!!"


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah... and the sad thing (or great thing depending on your view) is that "Draculantern" could actually be a valid Green Lantern, given that there are thousands of quirky Green Lanterns in the DCU. (There's an "almost" Wolfman-like Green Lantern).


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yesss! Arkis Chummuck! Waytago, Geoff!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is that the deluxe Dracula kit with Victim.If not,how long before the deluxe Dracula kit will be available.:thumbsup:


----------

